# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  تعريب ـ YouTube Downloader لتحميل الفيديو والفلاش من موقع YouTube

## مرهف

*


برنامج
kylinsoft YouTube Downloader 1.3 
لتحميل ملفات الفيديو و أفلام الفلاش من YouTube.com . البرامج سهل الإستخدام ، مجرد وضع عنوان موقع YouTube لملفات الفيديو التي تريد تحميلها ثم أنقر على زر موافق . ويمكنه تحميل الملفات التي بصيغة Flv تلقائيا . كما يمكنه تحميل عدة ملفات فيديو في وقت واحد مع إظهار الرابط الحقيقي للتحميل ...(نقلا عن الموقع)

يمكنك تحميل البرنامج إما بالضغط على إسمه أو من هنا 

كود:

أو من هنا :

كود:

فضلا أنتظر ظهور الصورة ...


الحجم :
3.82KB

التوافق :
Windows 98 - ME - 2000 - XP - Server 2003 - VISTA



كود:
... التعريب مع البرنامج ...
IIIIIIIIIIII


كود:
... البرنامج مجاني ...
لا ... تنسى ... للتحميل ... أن تضغط على إسم البرنامج باللون الوردي ... فوق ...

*

----------


## acba77

*يعطيك العافيه
*

----------


## جواندي

*مشكور
يعطيك العافيه
*

----------


## عثمان عبدالباري

*لك جزيل الشكر والله فعلاً كنت محتاج ليهو
                        	*

----------


## مصباح ود الكباشي

*دا بالصيني ما فاهم حاجه
                        	*

----------


## مصباح ود الكباشي

*يا مرهف انا وندوز سفن مابتوافق معاهو ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## مصباح ود الكباشي

*مستني رد
                        	*

----------


## مصباح ود الكباشي

*طيب مافي حل للمشكله دي
                        	*

----------


## مصباح ود الكباشي

*خيرا في غيرا
                        	*

----------


## طه شبرا

*جامد والله...
الله يعطيك العافية...
                        	*

----------


## عبدوش موسي

*تسلم ياعطية
                        	*

----------

